# any bafang M600 user here?



## bbbbking (Nov 7, 2008)

just order a new frame with this motor, hope can see more u guys experience with this motor, bad or good!

cheers

Sent from my HMA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

Noticed that Bikes Direct just added a Bafang M600 to their eBike lineup. I prefer a Bafang for their torque and ability to add a throttle vs Shimano, Bosch, et al.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...s-hal-eboost-m600-electric-mountain-bikes.htm

Electrek (Micah Toll) did a review of a M2S M600.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

As usual (IMO) with BD, good value, but wonder why they have 12-speed Eagle on a bike with that level of power. Perhaps I'm not a good enough rider to appreciate, but think the money would have been better spent on upgrading the Revelation Silver fork.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Is this the Ultra motor that's even more powerful than BBSHD?


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

fos'l said:


> As usual (IMO) with BD, good value, but wonder why they have 12-speed Eagle on a bike with that level of power.


I had that same thought. The M2S has a generic 1x9 setup and an even lower end fork.

I suspect that the Eagle 1x12 has become so common that it's OEM price is as low as any other choice. Besides it looks good on the spec sheet.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

dundundata said:


> Is this the Ultra motor that's even more powerful than BBSHD?


Don't think so. My take is that the M600 is closer to the BBS02. It's main claim to fame is it's in-frame design. A market Bafang has been mostly absent from.


----------

